# Usb Lead Wanted For Camcorder



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sB64tIBlF8k I am after a usb lead for the canon mv400e if anyone out their has knowledge about this camcorder I would appreiciate it as I dont have a manual for it and cannot find one either. I really dont know what I want or even where it plugs in, in the dv out or dv in where the charger plugs in sorry for being a dummy, I have probably posted this in the wrong area also the moderators can move it sorry men.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

they usually look like this http://www.google.com/search?q=hdmi+lead&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t#q=hdmi+lead&hl=en&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&ei=PoQ5Tty_LvGDsgL2i7Uf&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CGAQzAMwAw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=4dad701277d0d2b5&biw=1680&bih=949


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=hdmi+lead&hl=en&prmd=ivns&resnum=4&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&biw=1680&bih=949&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4871966823069487065&sa=X&ei=QYQ5TovnK5PCsQLn9pU7&ved=0CIUBEPMCMAE


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

You need a firewire cable to connect it to the pc (which has to have a firewire port of course). USB or hdmi cables wont fit.
Another name for firewire is IEEE 1394
Firewire connectors come in 2 sizes (big and small like USB).


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Confirming what Hit and Run said.

You need fire wire (IEEE1394) for this camera.

The cable should have a mini firewire port on the camera end and standard on the PC end.


----------

